# My new AXE



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

I just picked her up today. She is nasty! Hoyt Carbon Element 29" [email protected] 70lbs. Haven't shot it through the Chrono yet but man is it quiet and smooth. Custom Blue, Orange, Green strings and cables. I can't wait to whack one with it. Yippie!!!!


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Great Googly Mooglies. That's a nice one. I'm guessing 345 fps ??


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm kinda liking that wicked looking thing better then the Z!!! Looks SWEET!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

holy cow that is one wicked bow:blink:


___________________________

******** rule:red_indian:


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> Great Googly Mooglies. That's a nice one. I'm guessing 345 fps ??


Those carbon elements are dang fine bows but it aint gonna shoot that fast.

At 29", 70# shooting a typical 400 grain arrow it will shoot about 287-ish with a peep, loop and string silencers.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

That's nasty. That'd kill some zombies...and quietly.


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the response. I really like it. I'm thinking it will be 300FPS or so through the Chrono. My old bow shot 283FPS That is with my hunting set up. If she hits 300 FPS I will be more than satisfied. Speed is not everything shot placement is but I do like some speed. The wall on this bow is incredible. I think I could hold it drawn for 3-4 minutes no problem without shaking too bad. I will post the speed when I get a chance to shoot it through the Chrono. Thanks again for the replies.


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Well I shot it through the Chrono today and it was 295FPS with my 400 grain arrow. Not bad


----------



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

Which axe do you have? I have had my eye on one of those for a while now.


----------



## kmw (Apr 10, 2010)

very nice. i got a maxxis 31 last year & love it. I won't say what it shoots cause its way faster than it should be. where did you get that , it is fine, ken


----------



## coachmo32 (Dec 12, 2008)

bigbulls said:


> Those carbon elements are dang fine bows but it aint gonna shoot that fast.
> 
> At 29", 70# shooting a typical 400 grain arrow it will shoot about 287-ish with a peep, loop and string silencers.


Come on and give Hoyt a little credit now... My AM32 is shooting 288 fps at 28in draw and 57lbs with a 384 grain arrow.:thumbup:


----------

